# Ballyhoo trolling Q



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Often my bally/islander combo seem to run with the ballyhoo flopping on its side on the surface. I thought it would run with the ballyhoo in the straight up natural position. Is this natural or due to the way I'm rigging them?



Gaffshot

Hat-Trick


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

definitely rigging. There's some pretty good youtube.com vids on how to rig them.



hope that helps.


----------

